# Geneva - AV1611 Compared



## JM (Nov 12, 2006)

Geneva compared to the AV1611.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 12, 2006)

Your link is broken "Document not found."


----------



## JM (Nov 12, 2006)

I just tried it, it seems to be working, do you have a .pdf viewer?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 12, 2006)

yes, I do. The link doesn't work for me though...I get a blank screen with "Document Not Found
The document you requested could not be found."


----------



## JM (Nov 12, 2006)

I double checked it, I think you have to belong to the yahoo list to access it, sorry.

http://www.genevabible.org/


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2006)

Something funky goin on. I got to it fine and just had it a minute ago; now it says the link is dead as above.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 12, 2006)

JM said:


> I double checked it, I think you have to belong to the yahoo list to access it, sorry.
> 
> http://www.genevabible.org/


Are you able to C&P it here?


----------

